# Looking for E&M Cheat sheet



## jlb102780

Hi, does anyone know where to find or even have and E&M cheat sheet? I work for a cardiology group and our PA's do all the hospital consults. They don't know how to pick any of the levels of the consult codes. I'm wanting to give them a cheat sheet to go by to use. Any help would be wonderful 

Jammie, CPC


----------



## lonewolf

Try these:

http://www.pedsource.com/chipsblog/em-cheat-sheet-update
http://www.medicarenhic.com/providers/articles/E_M_complete.pdf

Or if you want to buy a "professional" cheat sheet:

http://www.amazon.com/E-M-Coding-Cheat-Sheet/dp/B001BB53HW


----------



## starbucks3849@yahoo.com

*sms42*

Does anyone have an updated cheat sheet for E&M for Hospitalists?


----------

